# Good news



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Woohoo!!! My favorite email message.... I am feeling sick so I better go home



STAFFORD,
TX, US 05/29/2008 5:36 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Its like when we were little kids waiting for X-mas morning to open our presents.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Hope it is not Fed-ex ground. The Monday holiday really messed me up at work. For some reason they did not delivery on Friday, Monday was the holiday and Tuesdays tracking had some BS about "could not delivery due to security" - we had yellow construction tape by our dock due to a water line break. Had over twenty boxes show up late yesterday afternoon.

Keep us posted!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

It must be Christmas...I got one of those today......Dizzy, hotflashes...I think Im coming down with sumpin..... Its the dreaded Lens flu I think.:wink:


Gator_Nutz said:


> Woohoo!!! My favorite email message.... I am feeling sick so I better go home
> 
> STAFFORD,
> TX, US 05/29/2008 5:36 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm so excited for you James! I'm heading down to BBSP on Saturday morning. If you want to meet up down there, you can try out my 14-24 since that is going to be your next purchase ;-)


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Lovely message to get. Kinda makes you feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning to come.

Please keep us updated. And don't forget pictures of the opening. Should make a nice series. Call it "Anticipation: My New Camera"


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well it is finally here and you are right...I feel like a 10 year old. I am reading a bit while waiting for the battery to charge. I got the L-plate from Really Right Stuff to go with it and it sits nicely on my tripod. Looking forward greatly to shooting.

Sure Brett. I can't think of a better first outing than Brazos Bend on Saturday. That way you will be able to answer the 10,000 questions I will probably have.

Here you go Grayfish


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Dang that's pretty. Thanks for picture of the image recorder. And you thought it was a camera, didn't you?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang...Nice Camera...Maybe next time you can get a Canon but, That will do until then.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

lol. Congrats on the new camera


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Simply Wonderful!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Dang...Nice Camera...Maybe next time you can get a Canon but, That will do until then.


I'll consider it once they figure out how to get the autofocus to work on the 1DmkIII :wink:
http://www.sportsshooter.com/news/1967


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

That's a rough article.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Boy...youre not kidding there....And I have heard that the Nikon glass is better, but I have also heard the the "L" series was suppost to be the answer to Nikons glass....who knows?

I met a fellow at the art walk this past weekend that had some photos in an exibit there and he was just the flip, really bashed Nikon...I guess its a personal issue. I have always thought Nikon did have an better image (contast, color and sharpness), but being an amature/hobbiest and having Canons before (film) I just went down that path.



fishingnotcatching said:


> That's a rough article.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

They're both good. Any time you see me in a Nikon vs. Canon argument, I'm just being facetious. It's pointless to argue one being better than the other. I just like to egg on those who dwell on their camera being better than the other guy's.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Boy Brett, I know what your saying, I just get a kick out of some of POTN folks. They will bicker about there color of strap is better, And for the FM site...thats just a cruel place...Lots of I am better than you types. No place for an amature like me to be for sure.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Sheesh....all a guy/gal has to do is go to FLICKR and look at the thousands of great shots taken with every kind of camera imaginable. 

I had a guy tell me ( on the net...)_ that I was an amateur because I had a strap on my lens cover. Sheesh...I AM an amateur, but I'd rather be judged by my pictures......rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I am the same way. I don't really care what anyone shoots. I am new to this myself and just happened to start out with Nikon. I have been as happy with my decision as I am sure you have been with yours. I am also a lifelong Dallas Cowboy fan. There have been a couple of years, maybe, where they were actually not the greatest team in the league. That's ok. I would never admit to that though. No matter what. Just as I will never admit that Nikon is not better than Canon See you tomorrow.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

The camera only captures the image. The eye and brain behind it make the photo. We all have seen photos taken by P&S that are fantastic, and of course images captured by high dollar system that are "not so good".


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If I could afford it, I'd have both Canon and Nikon DSLRs. As it is, I made my choice and am commited (for now) to Canon because of my lenses I own. But, I think the D3 and D300 are the best things to happen to the DSLR market and the compeitition they bring against Canon can only have good things come out of it. I'm glad to see Nikon shift the focus away from the megapixel wars and instead towards IQ and low noise at high ISO. Unless I'm shooting for billboards, I've got all the Mpixels I need. I gotta believe that Canon had a new 5D ready to come to market and that the D300 and D3 made Canon delay the release and rethink what their product should be. As long as neither brand stagnates, and they keep leap frogging each other with better product, we'll all come out winners regardless of the color of our lens stripes.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ive being hearing rumors of a 50D...Like I said its only rumors.....I agree Jack...its what is behind the viewfinder.....Some of the folks on the S5 site have done some amazing things with that P&S. 

Believe me a Nikon has crossed my mind many times...But I also was setup for Canon so here I am. Really the only thing that dissapoints me about Canon is the softness of the IQ, of course you can tweek that a bit but Nikon seems, at least to me, to have better IQ right out of the camera.....
Anyway see yall in the AM.


----------

